

Ask HN: Any "growth hackers" or UX/UI rapid prototypers up for coffee? - markddotme

For those in/around Silicon Valley, I'd like to meet to talk about launching a new kind of development shop focused on customer development, MVPs, and lean startups in general. Any takers? If so please see my profile for more background as well as my contact info.
======
gamechangr
I am not interested in a meetup, but thought I would give you a quick tip.

If you are looking for blind connections, you should consider posting a little
more frequently (you're karma point total = 2!!) I don't think you will get
much response without letting people know a little more about you.

Hope that helps get you more connections!

~~~
markddotme
Thanks for the heads up. I'm worried about that too. Although I've been a
long-time lurker this is actually one of my first posts. All my info is in my
profile so hopefully that gives people some context.

